# Bob Weir & Ratdog Live



## LosAngelesGraff (Oct 11, 2007)

my first time seeing them live and in colors. i was just going through the recording and wanted to share here.

Internet Archive: Details: Ratdog Live at Speedway Meadow in Golden Gate Park on 2007-04-22

number 8 is one of my favs and i think its number 1 where they sing we can share the woman we can share the wine. and 11

on track 8 it sounded like he did a holographic guitar bit for a few seconds, some music is only for some people who know what to listion for


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah you're definatley right.

"We can share the women, we can share the wine"

thats jack straw


----------



## StellaBlue (Nov 12, 2007)

WooooHoooo! I just got off tour a week ago since the first Hampton show and it's a bummer to be home : (


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 16, 2007)

i just saw cubensis at the house of blues on sunset. and man they whaled almost as much as the cubes i ate.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 16, 2007)

StellaBlue said:


> WooooHoooo! I just got off tour a week ago since the first Hampton show and it's a bummer to be home : (


tour what group are you in>?


----------



## Twist3d (Nov 16, 2007)

ahahahah thought u wer talkin bout this...http://partmule.com/blog16/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/ugliest_dog1.jpg


----------



## StellaBlue (Nov 16, 2007)

Group? group of deadheads I guess lol, na I was following Dog around man.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 16, 2007)

StellaBlue said:


> Group? group of deadheads I guess lol, na I was following Dog around man.


how thats heavy hard core cruzing dude. i wish you were my nabor lol
ill have to add you to my network of friends. i need to make a heady network haha


----------

